

Show HN: StackO - An Android word game developed on a budget of approx. 1500$ - moogway

We are a team of two trying our hands at making casual games and utility apps. After trying to make some money providing services, we realized that it&#x27;s more fun to make something original. So we accounted for every penny we had (approx 1500$) and decided that the game had to be made in 3 months or we would run out of money. We finished it in 3.5 months. We made a game because it is an easier proposition to monetize.<p>The expenditure includes:<p>- Rent
 - Internet Bills
 - Food
 - Server Costs<p>Let us know what you all think. Thanks :)<p>Here&#x27;s the link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;acetone.co<p>PS: Couldn&#x27;t put the link in the title because the account is too new. Or something. Hope this works.
======
gregorkas
I haven't tried the game yet, but I'd just like to point out that your website
gave me some motion sickness (and I generally don't have a problem with that)
because of the background patterns.

~~~
moogway
Did it, really? Sorry. We didn't think that could happen.

